# Bhyve jail cbsd



## hazz (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry if it's not the appropiate section
I'm playing with cbsd a great software.I did create an Openbsd VM, i need to reconfig the machine so i just executed the command
`:sudo cbsd bconfig openbsd1
:Please set: jname
:sudo cbsd jls
JNAME  JID  IP4_ADDR  HOST_HOSTNAME    PATH                       STATUS
jail1  0    10.0.0.1  jail1.my.domain  /home/hazz/vm/jails/jail1  Off`
I'm not able to start jail1
Any help is very appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Purkuapas (Sep 20, 2018)

The CBSD has its own telegram channel, you can try to ask there.


hazz said:


> Sorry if it's not the appropiate section
> `:sudo cbsd bconfig openbsd1
> :Please set: jname`



you must use
`cbsd bconfig jname=openbsd1`
or
`cbsd bconfig`
for interactive selection from the list


----------



## hazz (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the replay,and sorry gor the delay


----------

